# Londýn žije Leonardem



## Enquiring Mind

Ahojte! Snažím se pokud možno upřesnit význam běžného českého obratu _/název/ *něčím žije*_.  Posledně jsem ho našel v Lidovkách , které píšou o nové da Vinciho výstavě v Londýně pod titulkem *Londýn žije Leonardem*.  Jinde jsem našel třeba _Praha žije Madonnou_, _Paříž žije moderním uměním_, _Vídeň žije Van Goghem_ - však příkladů je hafo. Typicky se to používá, když právě probíhá nebo začíná festival, výstava nebo jiná významná akce. Ptám se ale, jestli obrat může sám o sobě vyjádřit nebo naznačit spíš _kladný vztah_ k dotyčné akci (je to velká událost, všichni o tom mluví, shánějí lístky, nenechte si ujít) nebo vztah vylučně neutrální.

Našel jsem totiž několik (málo) příkladů v negativním/neutralním smyslu typu _Thajsko opět žije nepokoji, Celá republika žije povodněmi_, ale fakt málo.

Zdá se mi ale, že se obrat používá hlavně v smyslu pochvalném. Lze z titulku _Londýn žije Leonardem_ vyrozumět něco víc než prostě "právě probíhá"? Chce se mi říct Da Vinci exhibition is the talk of London, ale nejsem si jist, zda tím nepřeháním.   Díky!


----------



## Faustin

Yes, _velká událost_ taking place, mostly a positive attitude. It is a journalistic phrase, almost a cliché, almost always exaggerating. When journalists or newsmen are covering an event, they often make it more interesting/exciting/close watched than it is/was because telling news of all kinds is their bread and butter.
_*Švédsko žije svatbou princezny Victorie.*_ It reads: A royal wedding is taking place in Sweden. It is highly probable that many Swedes are genuinely excited about the wedding, practically everybody at least knows about it, even those who perceive it just a big fuss.
_*Plzeň žije fotbalem. *_To me: There is going to be a Viktorie Plzeň vs. FC Copenhagen UEFA Champions League rematch. For sure a really big thing for soccer fans, probably even some men who normally are not that enthusiastic about soccer are talking about it. Definitely there is a large number of Plzeň inhabitants who don't give a *hit or simply don't know about the match at all.


----------



## Faustin

The Czech journalistic language: There is a great story by Karel Čapek - _Experiment profesora Rousse, Povídky z jedné a druhé kapsy (Kapesní povídky). _You might enjoy it. You can find it on the web, it starts with _"Přítomni byli zvláště: ministr vnitra, ministr spravedlnosti, policejní prezident..."._


----------



## texpert

The whole country is immersed in / taken up / captivated / turned on / absorbed by..


----------



## texpert

Užívá se téměř výlučně v kladném smyslu - _země žije záplavami_ zní skoro nevkusně.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Thanks for your replies, Faustin and texpert. So the phrase is "media hype {hajp}" (= hyperbole) - novinářský humbuk.  Journalists use it to hype *up* st/hype st *up*. 
Thank you Faustin: I enjoyed the story by Kakač Perel (as he called himself) ("Pearl Pooper").
When used in a negative sense, a passive construction using "hit by" is a fairly foolproof translation, so: _Thajsko opět *žije nepokoji* - Thailand *hit by* more unrest,
Celá republika *žije povodněmi*_ - Whole (or entire) country *hit by *floods,  floods hit whole (or entire) country.

*Londýn žije Leonardem* (headlinese {hedlajn'*íz*}("titulština" - vím, že to neexistuje) (in addition to texpert's suggestions):
London wowed {waud} by Da Vinci exhibition
Da Vinci exhibition takes London by storm ("strhnout obecenstvo" - maybe a bit strong)
Da Vinci exhibition all the rage in London
Da Vinci exhibition the talk of London

A jak jsme se dozvěděli v Lidovkách, lístky jdou na dračku - tickets are selling like hot cakes, tickets are flying off the shelf/off the shelves. 
(Ve skutečnosti už vyprodáno ještě před zahájením výstavy )


----------

